
Device Can Hear You Talking to Yourself - cdvonstinkpot
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/device-can-hear-voice-inside-your-head-180972785
======
airstrike
Really cool stuff.

Having said that, this is one of those things that sounds too good to be true,
so I'll check back in an hour when HN has explained why this tech won't work.

